

Tesla to Pay Hackers to Break into Their Model S - SingularityGuy
http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/188120-tesla-swings-by-def-con-in-search-of-car-hackers

======
valarauca1
<Slightly Informed Speculation>

I don't own a Telsa but I do work in the car industry. A modern car, with a
_new_ infotainment system has separate computers for displaying fun stuff, and
running your engine.

Their connected with a standardized CAN serial bus. The idea is that if the
complex infotainment system (Windows CE on Fords, Linux on new high end GM's)
fails as its a complex operating systems + multiple processes. It won't take
your engine down with it.

I figured Telsa is pushing for this in part because they don't have separate
controllers for engine + fun in car stuff. They just have one computer to cut
costs. I know both Ford and GM have played with this model and they hated it,
primarily because of security and reliability concerns.

This makes it equal parts publicity stunt and R&D. They can claim their cars
are _more secure_ then other American Automakers. Who hide behind proprietary
internal standards to ward off would be hackers. And the claim will be
rightful.

</Slightly Informed Speculation>

